# How to even begin with AGR?



## Disneymom2hann (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi everyone.

I know this has probably been talked about a million times before but can someone please explain to me in very simple words how I can best make use of the fact we're taking a very train-heavy trip to the northeast over Christmas? We already have an AGR account but it's been mostly dormant. Is it as simple as just giving the agent my AGR number when we book the trip? Should each of us (me, husband, teen) have our own AGR number? Is there anything I should be doing to maximize points?

Thanks. I'll continue to use the search feature but any help is appreciated.


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 29, 2010)

Disneymom2hann said:


> Is it as simple as just giving the agent my AGR number when we book the trip?


Yes.


> Should each of us (me, husband, teen) have our own AGR number?


Yes.


> Is there anything I should be doing to maximize points?


It really depends on how much Amtrak travel you plan to do. Some folks have the Amtrak Guest Rewards credit card and use that for most of their purchases. Others go through the points for shopping links on the AGR website (the "AGR Mall" is temporarily closed, but should be back open in a couple of months).

On the other hand, if you've had an account that's been dormant for a while, and you figure it will remain so, it may not really be worth the effort to accumulate AGR points as opposed to some other type of reward system where you may get more benefit from it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

The best way to maximize points is to fly Star Alliance airlines and credit them to Continental Onepass and later transfer to AGR. Taking the train is not a good way to earn points unless you have double or triple point promotions while taking advantage of 100 point minimum or 500/750 point Acela rules.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Aug 29, 2010)

Guest said:


> The best way to maximize points is to fly Star Alliance airlines and credit them to Continental Onepass and later transfer to AGR. Taking the train is not a good way to earn points unless you have double or triple point promotions while taking advantage of 100 point minimum or 500/750 point Acela rules.


That defeats the purpose of taking the train.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 29, 2010)

Just give the agent your AGR number (or input it when you book online), and that's it! It automatically posts. Each person should have his or her own AGR account. Only the person whose name is on the ticket can earn AGR points for that trip. If that person does not have an AGR account, those potential points are lost forever.

As long as you earn AGR points once every 3 years - by riding Amtrak - your account and all points on it are extended another 36 months! And that trip does not have to be a long trip either. You could ride (for example)


LAX to Glendale, CA one way and take Metorlink back
CHI-??? one way and take METRA back
WAS to Alexandria,VA one way and take METRO back
BOS to PVD one way, and take MBTA back
etc..., etc...

As mentioned, another way of getting AGR points is by getting and using the AGR MasterCard by Chase. I use mine for *EVERYTHING*, but I also do buy "luxuries" like food and gas and "necessities" like Amtrak travel. I usually earn 1,000 to 4,000 AGR points every month - without even stepping on a train!


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

amtrakwolverine said:


> Guest said:
> 
> 
> > The best way to maximize points is to fly Star Alliance airlines and credit them to Continental Onepass and later transfer to AGR. Taking the train is not a good way to earn points unless you have double or triple point promotions while taking advantage of 100 point minimum or 500/750 point Acela rules.
> ...


The point is that for the most part purpose for taking the train should not be about acquiring the points.


----------



## kal-tex (Aug 29, 2010)

Disneymom2hann said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I know this has probably been talked about a million times before but can someone please explain to me in very simple words how I can best make use of the fact we're taking a very train-heavy trip to the northeast over Christmas? We already have an AGR account but it's been mostly dormant. Is it as simple as just giving the agent my AGR number when we book the trip? Should each of us (me, husband, teen) have our own AGR number? Is there anything I should be doing to maximize points?
> 
> Thanks. I'll continue to use the search feature but any help is appreciated.


All of the other answers are correct, but one more thing you should know is that if you are booking a sleeper for any portion(s) of your trip, the points for the sleeper will be credited to only the first name on the reservation. Each individual's railfare will be credited to each person's individual AGR account, but the sleeper points (no matter how many people occupy the room) will be credited to the first-listed name's AGR account.

Have fun!!!


----------



## amamba (Aug 29, 2010)

Guest said:


> The best way to maximize points is to fly Star Alliance airlines and credit them to Continental Onepass and later transfer to AGR. Taking the train is not a good way to earn points unless you have double or triple point promotions while taking advantage of 100 point minimum or 500/750 point Acela rules.


Another great way to earn points while taking the train is to commute on amtrak. My H rides amtrak for his commute and has a monthly pass that garners 684 base points each month (rail points at that, too) before any bonuses, promotions, etc.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> Just give the agent your AGR number (or input it when you book online), and that's it! It automatically posts. Each person should have his or her own AGR account. Only the person whose name is on the ticket can earn AGR points for that trip. If that person does not have an AGR account, those potential points are lost forever.


So that means the OP has to enter 3 AGR numbers? Does the online system let you do this?


----------



## Trogdor (Aug 29, 2010)

Guest said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Just give the agent your AGR number (or input it when you book online), and that's it! It automatically posts. Each person should have his or her own AGR account. Only the person whose name is on the ticket can earn AGR points for that trip. If that person does not have an AGR account, those potential points are lost forever.
> ...


If you book three different passengers, then the system will let you enter three different numbers.


----------



## MJL (Aug 31, 2010)

If any of you needs a new AGR account, PM me (or the_traveler  ) with the person's email for a referral. Each separate AGR account needs a separate email, even if it's just a dummy email.

That way each party gets extra points!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 31, 2010)

MJL said:


> If any of you needs a new AGR account, PM me (or the_traveler  ) with the person's email for a referral.


I'll never say no to extra points



, but I'll let others have them - unless you *FORCE* me to take them!


----------

